# Aashto question



## dastuff (Oct 23, 2008)

I'm taking the CE structural (tomorrow), and i'm feeling pretty good about things,

except,

when one of those Aashto questions comes up... Does anyone have any reference online that sums up a couple of Aashto principles or should I just leave it be. The last two people who took the test in my office didn't have the Aashto either, and said only 1 or 2 questions showed up.

I hear that chapter 3 is the important one, but I don't really feel like spending today trying to break down a new design procedure.

Any comments?


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 23, 2008)

dastuff said:


> I'm taking the CE structural (tomorrow), and i'm feeling pretty good about things,
> except,
> 
> when one of those Aashto questions comes up... Does anyone have any reference online that sums up a couple of Aashto principles or should I just leave it be. The last two people who took the test in my office didn't have the Aashto either, and said only 1 or 2 questions showed up.
> ...


If you have not even cracked the AASHTO code, then forget about it. IMHO, you'll never be able to find/learn anything about it on the fly, and your time would be better spent praying for no-AASHTO related questions.

sorry. that's my :2cents:

good luck on the test.


----------



## dastuff (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks, That's what I figured.

Back to problem solving fun then.


----------

